# Fishing?



## Burvol (May 13, 2007)

Some of you guys seem to like fishing as much as I do. Here are a couple pics from my summer in AK.


----------



## Duck (May 14, 2007)

Looks like a dang good time!!!!!! I am jealous for sure!!!!

I never made it past Manitoba for fishing. Would love to get up to AK inland one day before I croak.


----------



## Just Mow (May 15, 2007)

looks like you had a lot of fun, that sunset picture was awesome


----------



## bigbadbob (May 15, 2007)

Nice fish!!! Let me guess 30-40lbs spring salmon!!! opcorn:


----------



## Burvol (May 16, 2007)

Yes sir, that was 41 pound King I got on a silver and red wiggle wart. I went up there for the summer working as a guide for a friend of mine who owns and outfit. It was fun, but OR and WA is my home and I bust plenty of nice ones here every year (don't tell anyone, it's crowded as it is). That picture of me in the raft was a trip I took a guy on for seven days floating and fishing, I had to pull the 44 out a couple of times for the damn Brownies! Good times for sure.  The mesquitos are more savage than the bears or wolverines....seriously.


----------

